# Ryobi Primer Bulb Tube Routing



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

I read the threads concerning the routing of fuel lines to the Ryobi primer bulb on line trimmers and still am confused! 
I think these primer bulbs suck fuel thru the carb and the short port on the primer is the suction port. So it should connect to the fuel filter in the tank. How can I tell which port on the tank has the filter? and which port on the carb is the inlet port? Can these be determined by inspection?
If I can determine these I think I can hook up the lines correctly.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

If you have three fuel lines,the line with the fuel filter,goes to the pump side of the carb,that is the side with the large screw.The short line on the primer bulb goes to the metering side of the carb,and the long line on the primer is the return line,and it goes back to the fuel tank,Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Problem Solved*

HI...I got the fuel lines working fine now. The key was knowing the primer is meant to suck fuel thru the carb and not push it thru, and also that the short port on the primer is the suction port. The routing is obvious knowing that. The only problem is determining which port on the carb is the intake. 
This forum is great, thanks to everyone..........


----------

